# Possibly just a rant...



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Hello everyone 

I was walking Hercules (now 17 weeks old) in the park where lots of other people take their dogs for a run. There is a kids play park at one end (fenced off so the dogs can't get in). An old lady was standing outside watching her grandchildren play. 

Unfortunately H still likes to run up to strangers, jump and lick at them. We try to get him to sit first before he gets attention but this time he was too fast for me!

Anyway as soon as his paws touched this old lady she hit him, really hard across the head, enough to knock him on his back and make him help and whine. She then said 'get that rat away from me.'. I was pretty angry and told her not to hit him, he's only a puppy! She then started shouting at me for not having him on a lead. (the field is normally full of dogs off lead.). 

I took him to the other side of the field and luckily within minutes he was back to his normal self, chasing a ball. It doesn't seem to have affected how he is with people and dogs. 

I just wondered if anyone else had been in a similar situation and what they would have done. Or perhaps I shouldn't have answered back to the lady. I don't want to keep him in the lead all the time as he will never get enough exercise or learn to come back.

Thanks for letting me rant!

Alicd


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> She then said 'get that rat away from me.'. I was pretty angry and told her not to hit him, he's only a puppy! She then started shouting at me for not having him on a lead.


People like her is why I like dogs more than most people. :-[ 
There are people that will hate your dog just because they hate in general or hate dogs in particular, or hate your dog specifically. They are out there. Thank goodness they are outnumbered 10 to 1.

But as a puppy owner, you'll need to keep him from not jumping on strangers. Most 'non-dog people" don't like that.

RBD


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

I think I would have been shocked beyond words if that happened. Especially in regards to her calling him a "rat." Honestly, I have no idea what would have come out of my mouth in that situation. I can think of quite a few things that would be going through my mind. Shame on her! Very glad that Hercules had no lasting damage. 

At 17 weeks, he is REALLY just a baby. That being said, if it's illegal to have him off leash - you may want to choose places like hiking areas where people are apt to be more friendly to off leash dogs. In our town some are, but some aren't. I would never let Oso off leash around children or at a regular park because he's not completely in control yet either when it comes to jumping or recall. He's pretty good, but not what he would need in a place with so many exciting things. 

If it's legal, go ahead and tell her that. Either way, I think what you said is fine. What an example to set for her grandchildren. Sounds like a villain from a movie. Hitting a puppy? 

The other side is that she could be very scared of dogs or its a cultural thing, but, yah.. I've never experienced anything like that before. 

*On another note, recall can be taught on a long lead or check cord, so you can reel them in if they don't respond. (that's what was recommended to me)


----------



## Darcy (Jan 30, 2012)

We had something similar at the weekend with Darcy, who shares Hercules approach to meeting people! He made it to the elderly jogger before I made it to him. Stupid woman stood stock still waving her arms up and down near his head (you can imagine how much that helped the situation) and after glowering at me, refused to look at me or the dog. Once I grabbed Darcy she ran off, still without a word and without acknowledging my (fairly profuse) apologies. 
I appreciate that people may not be 'dog' people but surely if you're out in the country (which we were) you show some humanity? Or maybe I just grew up with dogs and got used to at least saying hello to the people you passed.

On a related note- any suggestions for curbing the enthusiastic greeting?(which I do realise is unwelcome to a lot of people)


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

Something to think about.....if he would have knocked her over and she got hurt (Broke an arm) you could be legally liable for the Dr bills if she decided to sue...these are sue happy times we live in. IMO of course.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I have started recalling and leashing Riley when people get near what I like to call the "danger zone". (About 100ft, give or take, of space between myself and another person.) It has been a huge help and I've noticed that she's been jumping on people less, even when she's not on leash.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

How disturbing! Glad H is back to normal! And certainly not excusing the woman, but there are a few things you can do the next time he is too fast for you and is running up to a stranger.

Before he gets to her, shout so she can hear...'Excuse me - I'm so sorry - He is FRIENDLY and a PUPPY!' At the very least, she should look around to see what is coming at her and not be startled into hitting him. Watch for her reaction. If she is a dog person, H will be welcomed. If she is not a dog person, she will go stiff and back up. Shout again 'I'm so sorry - go like THIS!' and cross your arms on your chest. If she is afraid, she will mimic you automatically. That will at least keep her hands from flying around his head and will give you time to get there.

From what I have seen, non-dog people stop being angry if 1) they are immediately told 'puppy' or 'baby' (some don't know a young dog when they see one), 2) they are given an action to take to protect themselves (like crossing their arms), and 3) they are offered an apology for the stress they just experienced.

Darcy - there will always be some dorks who won't accept an apology. Those folks I just don't understand.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

This exact same thing happened to me and my Pup at this age. Mac is now 10 months old. He loves meeting people too. 
Around the age of 17 weeks he took off on me at a park and chased a man that was wearing cream trousers. As he was running I chased and yelled to the man don't worry he is friendly just a puppy to which the man swiftly turned and hit Mac with his brief case knocking him over and he yelped and whined. I quickly changed from being apoligenic to calling him a puppy beater, which of course he didn't like. He gave me the same speil that he should be on a lead, I should control my 'dog'. To which I told him that Mac was a puppy not a dog. Anyway as frustrated as I was and concerned that this might make Mac aggressive to strangers he is fine. In fact in parks we still have to have him on a long line as we still haven't fixed this behaviour. He will run and jump on anyone new. Loves them!!! I too was soooooo mad that someone hit my puppy but I know now what to expect. I guess if you flip it around I would never hit a dog and I feel it is wrong for anyone to so, but I know that I can't control the actions of others yet can control the situtation that I put my pup into. Therefore until I know that Mac is absolutely solid on the recall I won't be having him off lead in a park where there are kids old ladies or business men; only the woods and fields. His long line allows him to run around the park yet gives me peace of mind that he isn't going to go off and jump up on anyone.


----------



## SweetCaroline (Jul 26, 2011)

First off - As mentioned - Horrible woman! Who does that?!?! 

Secondly - You exercised tremendous restraint by sticking to what you said - Good on you!

Thirdly - I see really helpful advice above! I've used the 'put on leash when getting into the Danger Zone', I've used the forewarning when I haven't had time to hook my dog up and working on recall is ongoing. Another thing I did when my dog was a puppy and teaching him to not pay attention to on coming (walking traffic) was to get him to look and pay attention to me by using treats while people were walking by. Reward for staying calm.

No one thing works all the time but something in your bag of tricks is bound to work in most situations. Rome wasn't build in a day and it takes some dogs longer than others to be taught not to greet strangers so exuberantly. 

Sometimes you have to repeat this over and over AND OVER again: "stay calm, carry on"


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks for all the helpful replies everyone!

I was really scared of dogs when I was younger, to the point where I would cross the street if I saw one, even if it was on a lead. My husband helped 'retrain' me! 10 years ago I could not imagine myself owning a dog, far less a high energy and playful one like a Viszla. So I understand that not everyone likes dogs and we are working hard with Hercules to make sure he is good around other people. 

Since then (this happened last week) he's actually a lot better (NOT that I would advocate being hit by a crazy old lady as an effective training method!!) He will run up to people and sniff at them, but if they don't have a dog with them he's generally not interested. The dog field we walk him in is usually quiet apart from other owners and their dogs. In busy places/if we see kids we put him on the lead as I wouldn't want him to inadvertently jump at someone. I think the 'danger zone' idea is a good concept and we will start doing that as well. 

As far as not jumping goes...We taught him not to jump at us by making him sit/stay every time we greet him. He doesn't get attention unless he behaves. This seems to be working and now if he wants to play he will come and sit at our feet. We are also doing this with people who come to the door, we'll ask them to tell him to sit and if he does he gets attention and a treat. If we run into people when out for a walk I will try and get him to sit first as well. It's hard as most people are the opposite to the old lady..they want to fuss over the puppy and think it's cute when he jumps. Some of them will even lift up his front paws encouraging him to jump!! The problem is they won't think it's so cute when he weighs 25kg!! I try and say 'we are teaching him to behave' and give them a treat to give to him after he sits/waits. It's a slow process though!  Any other ideas on stopping him jumping up in public would be most welcome!

Anyway I thought I would post a pic of the wee man behaving himself for once! I don't think he looks like a rat--do you?


----------

